# The Mounds



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Yesterday, my cousin(whyJ) and I decided to meet up with some of the guys from michiganjeepers to do some offroading. We had a awsome time. Got really really muddy. We were invited to a party after but decided to go out again. I have met people from 2 different sites now, what a great thing the internet turned out to be. Here are a few pics. I might have more later.


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

hey stelmon. i was there today. it was a blast. we had our quads out there and did some trail ridin and jumpin. it was packed there today though. hard to find a parkin spot. but it was a lot of fun. let me know when u go again ill have to meet ya up there.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

will do


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

I used to live near the mounds orv park. Im there many time a year. I have a jeep on 35 inch tires and locked front and rear.
If ya go there again post it Ill try to meet ya there.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I wll let ya know. I won't beable to make it this weekend. I have other obligations. Have fun


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

Stelmon where are the mounds? I have heard of them but dont know where they are.


----------



## DonVanArman (Sep 14, 2002)

Take I-75 North of Flint to the Mt. Morris exit. Head east on thru town. It is outside of town a ways, on the north side of the street.

It's an awsome place. You will enjoy it.


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

im going to be at the mounds on sunday the 11th if any one is going to be there ill be in a red dodge truck with a cabellas sticker on the back. i will have a white black and yellow banshee. come say hi if u are up there.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Stelmon,

That look's like alot of fun. I used to go mud (party) bog's up in Gladwin when I was in High School. Lot's of truck's, lot's of fun, lot's of headache's the next day  Thanks for sharing!!


----------

